

OVH.com Recommends Mailjet For Email - Mailjet
http://blog.mailjet.com/post/47188898598/partnership-ovh-com-recommends-mailjet-for-email

======
sudonim
I had the pleasure of meeting with the Mailjet folks in New York a few weeks
ago. We got in to a deep technical discussion about email infrastructure. I
left the conversation really impressed by the team and their approach to the
service they're building. There are a lot of cloud emailing companies now and
some good history of what others have done. Mailjet's doing some great work
and I'm looking forward to even more good things from them. Congratulations on
the partnership with OVH!

~~~
Mailjet
Thanks! Quentin actually told me about your meeting. We'll probably get in
touch at some point ;) ^E.

------
purephase
Congrats! Happy Mailjet user here so I'm glad to see good things happening for
them.

------
jtar
That's awesome!

